# Let's see YOUR rims...



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

WHO has the BEST rims?

In the attempt to find good looking rims for my B13, I have come to a rather shallow rut. I have a black '94 Sentra XE with stock exterior and plannig on getting the Xenon front bumper.

To uphold the cars aesthetics, I need some rims. I'm rolling on the stock 13" hubs. Bling Bling!!!

What recommendation for rims is out there? A picture would be down right awesome.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

I like this one...


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

I've got these rims on my B13...










Click on the link in my sig. to see what they look like on my ride.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Those look Nice importcartuner. What size are the rims and who is the manufacture? What kind of tire did you buy? 

Did upgrading to a larger wheel size effect your acceleration or turning radius?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

actually look better than in picture.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




or on the car.. right? lmao. Have you even put them on yet?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

this is where I'm headed.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm with liuspeed I think b14 SE-R rims look great on b13's...


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

importcartuner said:


> *I've got these rims on my B13...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine are extremely similar to those...pics on homepage


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Shawn silver how much did you get those rims with tires for?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

$1136 mounted and balanced


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*MK-6.............I LIKE*

I just got mines YESTERDAY, they are Hyper-black 5Zigen MK-6
17", Just click on the link below and check them out
http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/share.jsp?invite=YEkr4YmI8UUn9kTo0aGa


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Not the greatest pics.....




































They are the same as Matt4Nissan, but he has 18's and I'm rolling 17's.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

im rolling on these in 18's looks better in person i think
QT S-10's


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *or on the car.. right? lmao. Have you even put them on yet? *


on the car... i waiting on stealthb14 pix that he took


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*



LIUSPEED said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im gettin those same rims next week. se-r rims rule!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Re: ...*



whiteb14 said:


> *im gettin those same rims next week. se-r rims rule! *


hell ya !


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Whazzah all you 14" people holla back:









Seth

P.S. No its not really that low.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

on my page you'll find 2 pictures of my rims... in three different colors. mine are the gunmetal / polished lip ones 

http://www.geocities.com/ninja_cereal/rim.html?1045779290445


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

hey dryboy, ur rims came out perfect!! how did u paint them? im thinkin about doing something like that to my SE-R 15's


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

MontyCrabApple said:


> *What size are the rims and who is the manufacture?*


 The rims are 17x7 and the manufacturer is Primax... they're called 618's.



MontyCrabApple said:


> *What kind of tire did you buy?*


 I bought Sumitomo HTRZ II tires off Tire Rack.



MontyCrabApple said:


> *Did upgrading to a larger wheel size effect your acceleration or turning radius?*


 It affected acceleration quite a bit but didn't affect the turning radius one bit.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks!!! I sanded them smooth and painted them w/ rustoleum primer. Then I baught duplicolor Auto Wheel Paint. The color was graphite. I taped off the lip and after I put about 5 coats of the wheel paint i took off the tape and filed the lip. Then I sprayed it all with automotive clear coat. I still havent put them on my car because they were still drying when I left for school so I had mom take that picture for me.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Best wheels on NissanForums, the infamous B14 SE-R wheels, wrapped in Kumho Ecsta Supra 712s:


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Who would have thought Nissan would make some of the illest rims around?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

MontyCrabApple said:


> *WHO has the BEST rims?
> 
> In the attempt to find good looking rims for my B13, I have come to a rather shallow rut. I have a black '94 Sentra XE with stock exterior and plannig on getting the Xenon front bumper.
> 
> ...


one of the best id say is Volk of course. but umm... also found out that 1 15" rim (TE37's) = $360 holy begeezus.

maybe if u have a kid u could take him/her to MJ's Neverland for a day and maybe ask micheal to borrow the money.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *Best wheels on NissanForums, the infamous B14 SE-R wheels*


I like my Velox's more


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *on my page you'll find 2 pictures of my rims... in three different colors. mine are the gunmetal / polished lip ones
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/ninja_cereal/rim.html?1045779290445 *


you should have removed the wheel weights b4 paintin them. once u rebalance the tires they gonna remove the weights and the old color's gonna show in that spot. good job in paintin though.


Ben


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

for b13's i think 16" racing hart c2's would look the best. mesh juz looks bad ass on b13's in my opinion.


Ben


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I like my Velox's more  *


How dare you compare your Veloxes to my wheels? They're on loan from God himself  !


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mine are still better......so there!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ben I removed the wheel weights and resprayed them. Problem solved... it didnt even pose a problem I just forgot to do it  I am just an idiot


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

It's all about the chrome!!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*CUSTOM!!!!!!!*


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *ben I removed the wheel weights and resprayed them. Problem solved... it didnt even pose a problem I just forgot to do it  I am just an idiot *


good man

Ben


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

my white MR-7s. 








sorry, this shot wasn't meant for the rims, but it's the only shot I can have hosted.


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

Heres my old 17" rims that i still love.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Les Schwab has some badass 17's. They are black and are 6 spoke i believe. They only weigh 13 lbs too!!!!!! Can you say PPEERRFFEECCTTTTTT.

Dont have any pics but check their website for them.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I got these on my Grey/Charcoal B13. The paint and wheels match PERFECT. No joke. I've had people ask where I got the paint on the wheels to match my car paint so well. I love 'em. Oh, and GOSTA have 17's!!!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *It's all about the chrome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BLING BLING!


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

with ICW 17" 12 spokes








also unsure of the name but a five star 17"


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN I got no good pics of my rims.....


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

my old school Lenso VPD's


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dang what side skirt is that !! that looks pretty sweet !!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *dang what side skirt is that !! that looks pretty sweet !! *


THey're custom from a Acura...I beleive---


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

now back 2 my debate about which side skirts.. *sigh*


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

nice car squeezin, love those skirts also, especially from the back.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *now back 2 my debate about which side skirts.. *sigh* *


YEA THEY WERE CUSTOM DONE BY SCORCH, IT A REPLICA OF A TEG!!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

love the Lenso's man....


Those skirts are not replicas, they are the actual Wings West skirts for the teg, that Mike modified to fit.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

hey liuspeed... to my knowledge, sqeezinse was selling them for really cheap, but i dont know if he still has them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

17" White TSW Revos http://www.lesschwab.com/w3lsnet/businesslines/wheels/WheelsMain.asp


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*mesh 16s...*










I have a set of kosei K1s but i like the look of these, especially through St. Louis winter....


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

16"X7.5" Kosei K-1 Racing Silver, 205/40/ZR16 Kumho 712's


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

18 inchTeam Dymnamics K2s


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

P11GT, I have only one thing to say about your car...As soon as I wipe the drool of my face Ill tell ya.


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

LMAO thanks, but wait, it will get better......... i hope


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a huge soft spot in my heart for four-doors. Seeing cars like yours makes me almost want to scrap my Siliva project and buy a G20.


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

well, its more of a convenience for me, what with 2 kids. still, family car doesnt mean it has to be unstylish and slow, hence the Tim Allen Do It Youself mods.


----------



## Spin (Oct 31, 2002)

i have white Motegi's 17' (R7 i believe is the correct model/whatever)

ill be selling these soon.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

P11GT said:


> *LMAO thanks, but wait, it will get better......... i hope *



bro I love those rims.. What did they run?


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

i just ordered these in 15x6.5 in bronze
http://www.rotawheels.com/grid.htm


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

The 18" K2? are around £1000 GBP depending on tyre choice.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

These will be the rims I'll be getting as soon as I can afford them.









This is how they'd look on a G35.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I would show you some rims, but it is winter and they arent on the car.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i just got this months SCC mag. and says that velox has a new wheel out... in sizes from 15 to 18. the 15" are 8lbs and the 17" are 11.5lbs with a load rating of 690

here is a pic


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

damn, thats light. I just got my rims in, the box they were shippe din says 50 lbs each with tires, theyre 18's. Damn I know Its gonna slow my car down. Its gonna bother me too. Well, I guess Ill ride on em for a while and see how I like it, then I can always sell em. Who knows, im complaining before I even get em on. Anyways, I should have pics soon.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *i just got this months SCC mag. and says that velox has a new wheel out... in sizes from 15 to 18. the 15" are 8lbs and the 17" are 11.5lbs with a load rating of 690
> 
> here is a pic
> 
> ...


Velox is making some really nice, and light wheels.

Mine are not that light, but they are pretty darn nice looking. The quality also seems better than other wheels in the same price range.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

the 17's in the above pic had a number beside it... said something like 480. no dollar sign and didnt say price above it. are those really $480 a piece?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I bet so....light forged wheels are not cheap


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

thats retarted. You all arn't raceing your cars... Whats the purpose?


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *the 17's in the above pic had a number beside it... said something like 480. no dollar sign and didnt say price above it. are those really $480 a piece? *


 \

if that's the price then i'll just go with some te37's.


Ben


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *thats retarted. You all arn't raceing your cars... Whats the purpose? *


Weight savings are valuable for more than just racecars. It will help with acceleration and braking, and less unsprung weight means better handling. It can also help make up some of the weight gained from other mods like ICE systems and such. Forged wheels are MUCH stronger than cast, which is always good when you live in a city with as terrible of streets as Seattle. Plus, there's the ever-present 'cool' factor of having 8 lb wheels  .


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *Weight savings are valuable for more than just racecars. It will help with acceleration and braking, and less unsprung weight means better handling. It can also help make up some of the weight gained from other mods like ICE systems and such. Forged wheels are MUCH stronger than cast, which is always good when you live in a city with as terrible of streets as Seattle. Plus, there's the ever-present 'cool' factor of having 8 lb wheels  . *



Okay... Maybe so... But I honestly don't see the reason still.. In my opinion. To spend that much on rims? Thats just a bit to much. Hell for the amount, I would rather be boosting. But that's fine... lol.... Your still on crack. lol


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I guess you're just _never_ going to get it  . Anyway...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Boosting for $1800.00?

Could you please hook me up for that price?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry but your wrong.. If there running $480 a rim, that would be about $1920. Plus tires... well you do the math. And yes, I would rather be boosting then spending that much on rims, that you will soon get sick of and want new ones. Everyone has there own way of doing. Its your money.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *I guess you're just never going to get it  . Anyway... *


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I've had my wheels for over a year. Not sick of them yet.

I guess for $2400 or so you could slap together an E-bay GTi-R kit, but then there's still the issue of ECU and such, not to mention the various electronic goodies that are pretty much needed (boost controller, turbo timer, new exhaust, etc.) as well as gettiing that power to the ground (slicks or at least really nice tires). Plus, then there's the reliability issues associated with bolt-on turbo systems. It ain't cheap.


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)




----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

My rims


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Silver 17”x7” KONIG VERDICT Wheels. 


235/45ZR17 KUMHO ECSTA SUPRA 712 Tires.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

TSW Evo


----------



## BreaknNecks96SER (Aug 25, 2002)

*theses are sweet*

thanks


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

sr20jet said:


> *TSW Evo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice!


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

check out my new wheels
link is in sig


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Darthkissling said:


> * check out my new wheels
> link is in sig *


U STOLE MY WHEELS!!!! 

Good luck keeping them clean, white wheels keep their shiny appearence for about 2 hours, LOL.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Darthkissling said:


> * check out my new wheels
> link is in sig *



Hey wut did U do with your seats --is it a cover or vinyl wrap or what??


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

1997 ga16de: haha! diddnt mean to steal the wheels, but mine are bigger its ok about the cleanliness, im not too worried. how did you wire your neons? i like them.how much did it cost to lower your ride? i need to do the same to mine.

mp2050: they are just seat covers. i cant afford custom covers yet.

i still need to get the stillen front facia ad some side skirts, but i dot think i will be able to afford them anytime soon considering i just shelled out a grand for the wheels and rubber. hope you guys like


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hehe, I kinda wish I got mine in 17". I would keep them clean though, the heat from the brakes can cause spots when you wipe off the brake dust.

the neons weren't too hard. drilled some small holes under the dash and mounted them there, plus I have 2 mounted under the seat for the rear. It's 2 neons per transformer (front/rear) the positive feed fom the transformers go to a relayed switch that only works when my corner lights are on.

for the suspension, Eibach prokits go for about $200-250 I think. AGX shocks are about $400 for all 4 (go to Groupbuycenter.com). and I also got some upper mounts from Motivational Engineering (www.mitivational.net) for $125.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

I'd be intersted in a set of these in 16" but apparently the axis company featured in the article (project 1.6 200sx) are no longer manufactured. Too bad. they look great and not too over the top. anybody have any used ones....heehee


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

*here are mine*

javascript:ShowImage('http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/show_image.pl?image=member_img_a/328000-328999%2F328359_2_full.jpg', 575, 431)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: here are mine*



SweetRideNAz said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=352443 <----my rims


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

why wont my image work


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)




----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

how come i cant get my fucking images on here


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

This is what I'm Puting on Mine...


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

these are my rims... they are beautiful IMO. 17 inch beauties.

http://www.iusb.edu/~blshaw/edlinks.html


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

there they are


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here are mine on the car


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, this came back from the dead. Anyway, here's my new wheels - won't exactly fit a Nissan, but whatever  :










14x6" Peugeot 505 alloys, sans centercaps.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

LOL with the Samo touch too! :fluffy:


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

5Zigen w/ Kuhmo Tires


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

XsjadoTwin11 said:


> 5Zigen w/ Kuhmo Tires


lemme tell you something. You're DEFINATELY gonna want different lugs. I had those same exact lugs for a long time and I guarantee they will end up with alot of rust inside and will look like crap. I jus bought a set of lugs from this seller: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33749&item=2454994644

excellent lugs, Installed them on my Motegis (Motegis have a very small hole and the lugs fit just fine). They look alot nicer now.

Check out what my lugs used to look like (I only have 2 lugs on this wheel, I took this pic when I broke 2 lugs):


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, I'll take a pic tomorrow of the new lugs.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks 97 GA16... i need new lugs anyway, i lost the key but i know how to get them off.... these are suposidly "locking lug nuts"... that cant be taken off witout the key. But infact a 3/8ths extension works JUUUST fine :dumbass: hehe. send me a pic of those lug nuts cuz i want somthing thats gunna actaully NOT rust away. thanks again


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

excuse my dirty wheels. Here are the lugs I jus put on, and they actuall have a REAL key.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

XsjadoTwin11 said:


> 5Zigen w/ Kuhmo Tires



LOL hey Joe get this.. I was scrollin through here real quick, and Im like.. Wait a second, I know those rims.. I know the car that those rims go to... Shows ya how much I pay attention to your car. 

damn.. I havnt been on this thread in a while.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.brigwheels.com/wheel-mag8.htm

those are on the way to me, 17x7


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hm just kowticed this is a rather old thread lol


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

vintage...








I have diffferent wheels now. cant find a pic though.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wow, old thread. Looks like I'll post the new ones:

Oh yea!!! SE-L wheels wrapped in 205/50 Potenza S-03s :fluffy:









and can't forget the 96' Maxima GLE with some Potenza RE-950s:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

18" of awesomeness


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

RSL Ikari 17's


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> 18" of awesomeness


For anyone with those lugs ^^^^ get ones like these, instead:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7927130821&category=33749
or
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7927037816&category=33749

They're small, so they'll fit the small holes, *they won't rust and look like crap*, and they're 12x1.25.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea well those lugs are OG, some of the first ones....so umm yea, they get old after a while


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

B11sleeper said:


> vintage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been looking for some "vintage" alloy rims for my wagon... Damn those are hard to find a good deal on. Not that I have the cash for them anyway.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

all depends on your style and your size


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

15" Rage Breaker... I stripped the rust off of rotors and calipers down with a wire brush and a drill then I spray painted them with black Rustoleoum High Heat paint from Home Depot $3.97. Ceramic brake pads don't leave any brake dust that's why my rims look clean all the time


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Twiz said:


> 15" Rage Breaker... I stripped the rust off of rotors and calipers down with a wire brush and a drill then I spray painted them with black Rustoleoum High Heat paint from Home Depot $3.97. Ceramic brake pads don't leave any brake dust that's why my rims look clean all the time


yay, finally someone with those lugs. Lookin clean.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i like my 13"s :dunno:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

15x7's 195x50x15  found a pic of my new wheels.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> 15x7's 195x50x15  found a pic of my new wheels.


I think you should move up to 195/55/15 if I'm correct or 205/50.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Buddy Club QF Racing. 18x10+12. Yeah! feel the pain!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I think you should move up to 195/55/15 if I'm correct or 205/50.


? why ? I'm curious.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> ? why ? I'm curious.


My bad, I was thinking of the B13/B14. The sidewall seemed too small for the size rim.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Joel said:


> Buddy Club QF Racing. 18x10+12. Yeah! feel the pain!


you have a fan :thumbup:


Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> wow, old thread. Looks like I'll post the new ones:
> 
> Oh yea!!! SE-L wheels wrapped in 205/50 Potenza S-03s :fluffy:


lordy i love the red....so hot:waving: nice tire size :thumbup: and wheels


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

The only new picture of my car and the best shot of the rims I could find...








Oh yeah they are 17inch ICW's with good ole ecstas wrapped around them


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

17s in silver on yokohama avs es100s


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NickZac said:


> 17s in silver on yokohama avs es100s


bling! :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> bling! :thumbup:


oh fa sho, and fa go


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L,

my new lugs...

http://www.evasivemotorsports.com/m...Product_Code=RAYSDURANUT-BLK&Category_Code=L1


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Ninety-Nine SE-L,
> 
> my new lugs...
> 
> http://www.evasivemotorsports.com/m...Product_Code=RAYSDURANUT-BLK&Category_Code=L1


*$130!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

I kinda wish everyone woulda put a pic of their car to their rims. Rims can make a car look totally different. And, cars make the rims. If anyone could repost with a full pic of their car.. yeah .. umm.. thatd be great thaaanks..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

mine


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^cant beat those...If they would have come stock on mine I would have never bought a set of wheels... You should get those Powdercoated or just profesionally painted....they would look really sick...


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

once i get some, i will post em :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> *$130!!!!!!!!!*



Yea, they were not cheap.
I hope to have some new pics of the Sentra in 2005.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> I kinda wish everyone woulda put a pic of their car to their rims. Rims can make a car look totally different. And, cars make the rims. If anyone could repost with a full pic of their car.. yeah .. umm.. thatd be great thaaanks..


the lighting blows in this pic but if you look at the close up of my wheels youl get the idea (i need to retake it with a better camera)








when they come off this winter i think im going to polish the lip or use some red paint and paint the "channal" red that is just inside the lip cant decide


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Red would be cool, BUT---- Id go with a Wheel Color Aluminum or Silver. They ahve it at Autozones and shit. keep the lip silverish. The red would look good with your silver car though... either way.. theyd look good. but SIlver would be little less.,.... shall we say ricey? But then again.. not a bad idea. I dont know. the images are bouncin back and forth in muh head lol.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> Red would be cool, BUT---- Id go with a Wheel Color Aluminum or Silver. They ahve it at Autozones and shit. keep the lip silverish. The red would look good with your silver car though... either way.. theyd look good. but SIlver would be little less.,.... shall we say ricey? But then again.. not a bad idea. I dont know. the images are bouncin back and forth in muh head lol.


i know! isnt it hard to really decide which one would look better? and when i say red im not talkin about the whole lip (though the lip itself is pretty small to begine with) im talkin about the littel "vally" if you will right under lip where the wheel part starts do u understand? its kinda hard to explain but the red strip would only be a .75 in. at the most and it would be kinda unique i think


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

haha! found a pic it would look like this (minus the blue :thumbdwn: )








see? the lip is still black but just inside of it its red :thumbup:


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Hmm.. must be a wrong pic. lol


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> Hmm.. must be a wrong pic. lol


what?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

highly considering painting my 16' wheels red
yeah, the whole wheel


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> highly considering painting my 16' wheels red
> yeah, the whole wheel


.............no
never color match wheels lol you can color match parts of wheels or anything else but the whole wheel would be way to much...speaking of how are your new wheels?
paint your brakes red! that would be a cool kind of offset to your nw wheels. what are they silver black................BRONZE!..ehh never mind im not sure about bronze and red but a kind of anthracite grey or gun metal would look neat on red


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like color matched wheels

i wish i could get someone to paintshop it before i do it

as they are now, the 16s are black with a polished rim and center

my brakes are already red...did that last weekend :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> i like color matched wheels
> 
> i wish i could get someone to paintshop it before i do it
> 
> ...


ah. but what kind of wheels did u end up getting? if you posted it before im sorry but u have a link or anything?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

they are rota/konig competition
ive never posted em before
i bought em off the project SE-R turbo in NPM


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

............... :waving: nowi see what your sayin! ok if you left the lip and the middle silver and painted the spokes red with engine paint it would look really rad. i personaly wouldnt do it but you have pretty good taste so ill leave it to you :thumbup: . get tires yet? i wana repaint your wheels :thumbup: i found some anthracite and gunmetel hobby paint im gona tell pete to get it and ima try it out. i think it will look really cool cuz he has a drak grey car. and the jet black i have decided makes it look like a steelie so im gona repaint myne too


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

something similar to this
but a red closer to my aztec red


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> something similar to this
> but a red closer to my aztec red


"off site linking is not alowed" just type in a link so i can copy and paist it i really wana see


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

see if this works
http://www.sr20forum.com/img/data/6209/1422wheel_shot-med.jpg


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> see if this works
> http://www.sr20forum.com/img/data/6209/1422wheel_shot-med.jpg


no


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

well crap
here's the link to the thread
its in the first post
http://sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=92730


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> well crap
> here's the link to the thread
> its in the first post
> http://sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=92730


your gona use that duplicolor anodizd finish arnt you................omg i didnt think about that...........wow! that really will look mean now that i think about it but if you use just normal red paint i think it will look kinda cheezy  but that anodized paint (iv never used it so i cant say anything about the quality of the finish) will look outstanding........as long as it works like it says it does :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
.........wtf all the pics work now lol


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

havent decided on what kind of paint i wanna use
still looking at all my options

i might even do them a bronze...if i can find the right bronze

im tryin to decide
red or bronze or just leave em alone


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> havent decided on what kind of paint i wanna use
> still looking at all my options
> 
> i might even do them a bronze...if i can find the right bronze
> ...


very true cuz once the tires are one and they are painted its a pain in the ass to sand it down and repaint. but i would really look into that anodizing paint go pick some up and just play around with it. find some scrap metal and play :thumbup: i think it will look really good


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yep
im going to :thumbup:


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i leave for 5 minutes.. and two new pages are here.. Geezes lol.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you can disregard the last half of page 2
just me and pete rambling on like idiots who dont know how to use PM


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> you can disregard the last half of page 2
> just me and pete rambling on like idiots who dont know how to use PM


 :thumbup: yea werd.........but they might be usefull to some other people..................i guess..maybe? lol no never mind it was a complete hyjack lol :cheers:


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hmmmm.. what happend to the "Lets see your.. Indiglo gauges" thread? Did they get rid of it? could someone direct me to it?


----------



## XxBlackSentraxX (Nov 13, 2003)

mine win!










I have the badass handpainted neon pink rims....beat that. :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

XxBlackSentraxX said:


> mine win!
> I have the badass handpainted neon pink rims....beat that. :thumbup:


i couldnt if i tryed


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

XxBlackSentraxX said:


> mine win!I have the badass handpainted neon pink rims....beat that. :thumbup:


you one bad mama jama :thumbup: lol but surprisingly it looks really cool lol


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Yeah you know if I was a chick.... I think that Black and Hot pink would be my favoret colors. They look cool together. Now.. If only you would apply a nice layer of it on your rims.. Or sanded down, primered them, then apply 4 good coats of pink... Then it would look kick ass


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

My Necks gettin sore.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

XxBlackSentraxX said:


> mine win!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:redx:


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

whats that all about?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

http://www.wheelmax.com/Wheels/exel/maj-sm.gif
I should get these today, tommorow or monday. i'll upgrade the cheap Nankang tires when they wear out with some nitto nt450 or some kumho ecstas or something.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh hell son I didn't know this thread was revived
here are my rims


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

theres a guy with a 2 door new model caviler that has those exact rims but his are bigger


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> I kinda wish everyone woulda put a pic of their car to their rims. Rims can make a car look totally different. And, cars make the rims. If anyone could repost with a full pic of their car.. yeah .. umm.. thatd be great thaaanks..


 :fluffy: picky picky picky :fluffy: 
do I catch a hint off _Office Space_ in there?!?! :thumbup: 









updated pic


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

those are 17's on mine and I wouldn't go biger for nothing


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> guess the pic win a prize


That picture is either a pregnant woman, or a fucked up TIT.

I love that X. Those are some cool rims man. lol. 

I never thought to put a quote in the sig. cool idea.


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> mine


This looks just like my car. Wheels aren't painted tho. I need paint job. Stupid door locks are quiting on me too. I think i will just shave them or sumthin. get keyless entry.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

got some new wheels 
just waiting for 2 more tires

they're something a little special


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> got some new wheels
> just waiting for 2 more tires
> 
> they're something a little special


You wanna sell your ser to me? :thumbup:


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> those are 17's on mine and I wouldn't go biger for nothing


now that i i look at your pic and think about it i think his are 17 maybe 18. 
I ended up getting thoes rims i posted last friday. the rims look hot but now i got to get the car to sit on them better. i ended up getting wynstar tires which i think are worst than the nankangs but they WILL be replaced with something better when they wear out. the ironic thing is that they are the same brand as the tire i brought when one of the 13" tires went out last month.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> now that i i look at your pic and think about it i think his are 17 maybe 18.
> I ended up getting thoes rims i posted last friday. the rims look hot but now i got to get the car to sit on them better. i ended up getting wynstar tires which i think are worst than the nankangs but they WILL be replaced with something better when they wear out. the ironic thing is that they are the same brand as the tire i brought when one of the 13" tires went out last month.


I believe this was a "Lets see your rims", thread. We dont care about your tires. :loser: Im just messin.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

superfro86 said:


> now that i i look at your pic and think about it i think his are 17 maybe 18.
> I ended up getting thoes rims i posted last friday. the rims look hot but now i got to get the car to sit on them better. i ended up getting wynstar tires which i think are worst than the nankangs but they WILL be replaced with something better when they wear out. the ironic thing is that they are the same brand as the tire i brought when one of the 13" tires went out last month.


 funny thing is after I bought the rims I didn't have much money so I ended up putting wynstars on mine....and I'm impressed they have been doing great so far. 6 months and no tire wear and they grip just as good now as they did when they were new


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

the thread wear rating for them is like 300 which i don't think is too bad. the fucked up thing is that i have to buy another soon because it appears i have a bolt or screw in mine. i'll probally get plugged later next week until i can get another. i'm not in too big a hurry to get it replaced because i do believe you can ride for a while with a nail in your tire as long as you keep good check on the air pressure since one of my buddies has one in his tire for a while now.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

RIMS... More RIMS! less Tires!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> RIMS... More RIMS! less Tires!


lol there are 13 pages of rims and this thread has been hijacked many times but its like a roach in a nuclear war it just keeps goin. it will pick back up don't worry :thumbup:


----------



## dirrtyjave (Aug 25, 2004)

jdm sunny ss rims









rota volk te-37 copies

i'd love to get my hands on the volk gramlyt set of rims looks nice on a sunny


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

rims will you you no good if you don' have TIRES


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^thats why the thread is called lets see your WHEELS :thumbup: ^^


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

17'' Rays G Games in Bronze with Yokohama AVS ES100


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

really awsome pic, but one a little more direct would be better :thumbup:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

that's just the 3 years I've had this car......


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Wow, some of those look REALLY big and really ugly. lol


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Holy Hell! Thats a lot of rims. Is that the Z rim or the corvette rim in the back. LOL. Also, do you have like 5 different outfits you wear a day. Id say you go through more rims and underwear. LOL.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoB14 said:


> 17'' Rays G Games in Bronze with Yokohama AVS ES100



Nice, I'm thinking about getting those in 18"

or maybe these...










or who knows...maybe I'll get something totaly different


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

I thought about goin bronze. Bronze with my blue. Can we say the Scooby theme? It would look real sweet.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

with two new rear tires  im soooooooo glad i went wider.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Today after a car wash... Absolutely no rust on her anywhere



















I want to drop the car about 2 or 3" to get a sharp look.


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

these are my RIMS!!  they are Konig helium "ultra light" wheels :thumbup: :fluffy: 

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/715875/2

watcha think?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Twiz said:


> Today after a car wash... Absolutely no rust on her anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its my car twin! except yours is nicer, mines kinda beat up.. where did you get those mud guard things? cause they are ugly.. but i like the shaved trunk deal..i might have to go out and do that now


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Mud gaurd flaps actually add to a cars look I think. It compliments sideskirts on a b14. Plus they really are nice if you go through the mud after just washin the car. I know I go through it everyday. But. be sure to take them off before the first snow. Otherwise your wheels become fred flinstones in the snow.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> I thought about goin bronze. Bronze with my blue. Can we say the Scooby theme? It would look real sweet.


would look really good :thumbup:


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

This is what I'm rocking for now, they are 17" konig verdicts black/chrome finish.For the spring I'm looking at either some 15" Volk le37's or Kosei k1's. Unsure though, but I'm liking the small wheel look.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

turbo200 said:


> [
> This is what I'm rocking for now, they are 17" konig verdicts black/chrome finish.For the spring I'm looking at either some 15" Volk le37's or Kosei k1's. Unsure though, but I'm liking the small wheel look.


yea the smaller wheels with a bigger tire would look really good, idk when the tiny tires went out of style but i think a slightly chunkier tire looks alittle better. something like a 50 or 40 profile on a 15in. or 16in. :thumbup:


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

The mudflaps are original from the factory, they're Nissan mudflaps I had to choose in between a cig lighter or mudflaps when I bought the car new so I chose the mudflaps and I have a little plastic plug that says 12 V instead of the cig lighter lol I quit smoking a few years ago, they look okay but I might trash them soon I don't like their look much either and they have metal inserts they're quite heavy. I didn't even notice I have mudflaps lol


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> Holy Hell! Thats a lot of rims. Is that the Z rim or the corvette rim in the back. LOL. Also, do you have like 5 different outfits you wear a day. Id say you go through more rims and underwear. LOL.


Heh... actually they're just a small collection I've picked up in the last 6 years of owning two Maximas.
the ones in the back you're asking about are actually the stock 91-94 Maxima SE wheels. The ones next to them with the U shaped openings is the GXE wheel.
Far right is MHT E-Tune. the dark one in the rear left is 5Zigen FN01R-C for my track wheels.
front row left is Enkei RS-Evolution 3-piece in 16". Won't fit over my 13" brakes or I'd still be using them!
front right are Z32 wheels. picked them up for a test-fit for the brake kits I build.
the ones on the car are MAS Presidents/ Voxx MGR wheels.

all but the 5Zigen and wheels on the car are for sale.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

custom painted Kosei k1 17x7.5 +35 offset








custom painted ronal LS 15x7.5 +25 offset








Stock sel wheels


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

-Hyper Silver 18" x 7.5" IKON KARV Wheels.

-FEDERAL SUPER STEEL 595 225/40ZR18 Tires.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Is this a new pic.? The logo is gone. The fogs are Yellow painted, (which you stole my idea right out from under me. lol. ) but I thought the 17's were the newestones. Did you go back to OEM on some stuff? And what did you think of the Yellow fogs. Would it hold its yellow? Im thinkin of gettin some yellow h3s. and keeping the fogs lookin stock.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

simply perfect in every way.............*slober* (yes i know its an old pic) but i would take the black b pillar vynal off, i did and i love it


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> i would take the black b pillar vynal off, i did and i love it


what are you talking about?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> what are you talking about?


in between the back anf ront window. the vynal (black) look at my pic


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ehh.. I dont think I would do that. I like how it gives the car an overall longer look to it with it.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I have some of these....









Kong Heliums 

I havent washed them in a week, I'll post some pics once I wash my car


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

17" Konig Helium








17" RS Limited








15" se-r wheels


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

these arent no aftermarket wheels....just thought i could post....afterall, it says show your rims 

















powder coated gloss black.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

stockers? i love it! alot of us here have moded stock wheels :thumbup: some of the best wheels come stock on a car...........they just dont have the "bling" factor of after market............so we paint/powder coat them :thumbup: nice job


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

This is a older pick when I got my rims. I gotta get some new pics of the car washed etc and I painted the calip. red. they are 17x7 with a 3inch polished lip :thumbup:


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

HEY PETE, what are the dimensions of those tires??


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you got your new wheels!!!!!!!!!!!.....park it like its howt :thumbup:


1999GXE1.6 said:


> HEY PETE, what are the dimensions of those tires??


thats not my car..............


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sorry B14stealth
but i like the last set better

the new ones are nice too, but the other ones were less flashy

real nice ride nonetheless


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> sorry B14stealth
> but i like the last set better
> 
> the new ones are nice too, but the other ones were less flashy
> ...


thats what i said..............but he didnt listen to me


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ah well, his car
as long as he's happy thats all that matters


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> sorry B14stealth
> but i like the last set better
> 
> the new ones are nice too, but the other ones were less flashy
> ...


thanks
true the other ones were less flashy, but in person they looked tiny, even worse then in pictures 
these.. look like chrome but they aren't, they are hyper silver and in person...these look very nice and they dont shine as much as on the picture.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

the old ones were hyper gray


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dont get me wrong
the new ones are hot too

need a whole car shot to get the full effect


----------



## Maniak Blakk (Dec 15, 2004)

I think they look pretty hot to me! Lemme go back and check the previous pages for pics to the other rims you guys are referring to though. ANything looks better than my stock rims!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> thanks
> true the other ones were less flashy, but in person they looked tiny, even worse then in pictures
> these.. look like chrome but they aren't, they are hyper silver and in person...these look very nice and they dont shine as much as on the picture.


Yeah hyper silver looks very nice


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> HEY PETE, what are the dimensions of those tires??



Thats my car, and theyre 205/50/15.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Thats my car, and theyre 205/50/15.


i have the same.....er HAD the same (their bald now)


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

These are the ones i have except theyre 17's and gunmetal. Ill post pics of them on my car once i get my camera back.
If that doesnt work try this link.
http://www.konigwheels.com/catalog_product_details.cfm?CategoryID=1&ss_id=254


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> dont get me wrong
> the new ones are hot too
> 
> need a whole car shot to get the full effect



here is the full shot


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I just realized i've never posted in this thread..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> HEY PETE, what are the dimensions of those tires??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, same wheels and tire size on mine:









Yea, our wheels pwn.


----------



## SCfrontier (Dec 22, 2004)

My Hotness.


----------



## SCfrontier (Dec 22, 2004)

mine win :waving:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

damn
nice bling bling


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> damn
> nice bling bling


yeah, how big are those rims? 18's?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

To me it does not look like a Nissan


----------



## SCfrontier (Dec 22, 2004)

there 20"s and yes in the pictures they are mounted on my best friends caddy but not anymore...gotta fix the digi cam.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

SCfrontier said:


> there 20"s and yes in the pictures they are mounted on my best friends caddy but not anymore...gotta fix the digi cam.


i was gonna say but i wasn't home, i looked at the pic and the headlight looked like escalade headlight to me, but you posted it before me hehe


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

YES i hit a curb, YES i fucked up my riiiiiimm  thats the right rear wheel. a lil too much brake, not enough turn


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


>


yeah
it looks nice bro :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> yeah
> it looks nice bro :thumbup:


thanks man


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

> YES i hit a curb, YES i fucked up my riiiiiimm  thats the right rear wheel. a lil too much brake, not enough turn


dude only if u fuckin knew.. that shit happen to me last night..fucking pissed looking for winter wheels ASAP!!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> dude only if u fuckin knew.. that shit happen to me last night..fucking pissed looking for winter wheels ASAP!!


the konigs?   i would kiiiiillll someone


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay, I can't believe I haven't posted to this thread yet. Here's mine. 








Enkei RS-5's


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

better pic


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Timbo, you ever think of getting your wheels power coated Hyper Black? I think it would look sweet on your ride


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> Timbo, you ever think of getting your wheels power coated Hyper Black? I think it would look sweet on your ride


Nah....thought of going with a bronze or gold, though.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Timbo said:


> Nah....thought of going with a bronze or gold, though.


That wouldnt look bad either. I just thought Hyper Black would be cool too. You have a black car, headlights and it would make the red on the calp. stick out more. :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hyper gray would be nice, just like my old rims


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Hehe, same wheels and tire size on mine:
> 
> Yea, our wheels pwn.


shutup you brat! you and your bronze wheels! taunting me! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Timbo said:


> Nah....thought of going with a bronze or gold, though.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: all i have to say :thumbup: a nice super shiny ( not as in the bronze/gold is like jewlery but the finish) bronze with the colour being more of a matt ronze or gold would look great. i love black cars with bronze wheels....it may be a sexual fetish of mine im not sure.  

oh in the close up i can see your legs :fluffy:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Timbo said:


> Okay, I can't believe I haven't posted to this thread yet. Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn your car is hella clean. I wish my car was nice and black like yours 
primer doesnt help when your cruising for chicks! BTW- Nice legs, and you wear short shorts LOL!


----------



## XxBlackSentraxX (Nov 13, 2003)

My rims are handpainted Pink! SO there! :hal:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

^^^No comment!^^^^^


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

^^ lol.. i hpe a girl owns that ride lol


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

didnt she........er IT???idk post in this tread with those allready? lol


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yup
its really proud of its rims


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

They're burning my retinas right now as we speak.....


----------



## baz666 (Oct 7, 2004)

*My £30 rims*

Click here to view my rims :cheers:


----------



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's mine...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice ^, i like the front end of your car too


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

SONiCBOOM said:


> Here's mine...


ehh.. I dont like it, but that just my opinion. Nice work though. I hear you can just peel the black trim off the side window pillar. Is that what you did? 

Also, 

What price did you pay for those rims? Thats kinda what Id like to get. Anyone know a cheep Quality version of this style? Weight?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> better pic


oh my lord! Thats horrible. LOL.


----------



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

I also have these Eagle Alloys which came with the car when i bought it...


> ehh.. I dont like it, but that just my opinion. Nice work though. I hear you can just peel the black trim off the side window pillar. Is that what you did?
> 
> Also,
> 
> What price did you pay for those rims? Thats kinda what Id like to get. Anyone know a cheep Quality version of this style? Weight?


The black vinyl comes right off easily with a hair dryer...i'm not sure how much they weigh but they are pretty heavy,when i bought them i paid $1400 dollars canadian for them but i believe they are down to about $1000 CAD.








(^my car last year when i bought it^)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> ehh.. I dont like it, but that just my opinion. Nice work though. I hear you can just peel the black trim off the side window pillar. Is that what you did?


yea it pulls off, use a hair dryer and have a razor handy incase i does not pull out from behind the weather striping,
i did it too mine as well. but i did it in the middle of summer, and idk how well it will work in the winter because once you heat it up it will start to get cold where the dryer isnt (its better to get the entire thing hot) like i said i used a razor and a screw driver to "raise" the little flap of weather striping and cut after it so the vinal came out very easly.

sonicboom: your car looks very nice with the kit (no crazy paint and shenanagans like that) and im not a fan of kits so thats saying alot :thumbup: but if i had done it i would have taken this bumper , and put it on with these wheels, headlights, and drop . i am a big fan of smooth curvey lines (on the b14 at least) and i think that the kits out for our cars disrupt the flow. i know why people kit, its because they want their car to be differant (thats awsome!) but what i dont understand is why the kits "lines" are allways differant than the cars


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

my rims








www.cardomain.com/memberpage/754231/2


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice ^
your 200sx is one of my favorite ones 
so clean...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yep, it's pretty clean. It looks so much cleaner when you paint the entire car AFTER a bodykit install. I see the sides are molded. So far, it seems that only white cars can pull off that front and rear bumper.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Prolly the ONLY reason why I wish I still had my 1.6.... Because I could have the indiglos withOUT the stupid SE-R on the top. I want my indiglos back. I know theyre ricey, but i loved them.. Also, I LOVE those rims. I am lookin into the exact ones. You like me, love the deep dish look I can tell from the way you shot the one photo. lol. :thumbup:


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*my 17s: 15.5 lb centerline impulse polished*








[/URL][/IMG] 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*current 16s: 11lb SSR competition powdercoated*








[/URL][/IMG] 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow he's alive!?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

1) Someone needs a wax job bad! lol. 
2) I LOVE THOSE 15lb wheels! Who makes them, I want them. Someone help me out here lol. 
3) Im really liken the Wingless look more and more. Thats it, when I get my carbon trunk. Im goin wingless and painting the trunk. It will look pimp.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn
those 16s are nice


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

kristinspapi said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are fucking awesome. i love them


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, surprisingly, those look pretty good on there.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

new rims finally


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

what size? 15in? get the AD22VF to fill them up :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like jlee
what are they?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

they are 17s and have the ad22s lol

they are RO_JA formula 5 by motegi

14.5 lb 17" one piece forged


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> get the AD22VF to fill them up





jlee1469 said:


> and have the ad22s lol



Heee Heeee


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> they are 17s and have the ad22s lol
> 
> they are RO_JA formula 5 by motegi
> 
> 14.5 lb 17" one piece forged


ohhhhhhhh there 17's thats why the brakes looked so small lol, my bad. i cant wait to see my AD22vf's behind my se-r wheels.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Yea, AD22s don't exactly fill up 16"+ wheels. They, do, however work well in the SE-R wheels. I love how I have like 5mm of clearence between the caliper and the wheel, LOL.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Holy shit! Thats bad ASS Justin! :thumbup:

Oh... And uh.... Maybe you need to make sure that when you wax your car, that you get those hard to reach areas. lol.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

minus the 100% bad ass bronze wheels thats what my car will look like. question, did you use G2 caliper paint? i did and parts look REALLY good and others look pretty crapy, im thinking about sanding them down (to get rid of the paint runs) and spray over top, think that would work? also doing that will make the surface glassy smooth.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> minus the 100% bad ass bronze wheels thats what my car will look like. question, did you use G2 caliper paint? i did and parts look REALLY good and others look pretty crapy, im thinking about sanding them down (to get rid of the paint runs) and spray over top, think that would work? also doing that will make the surface glassy smooth.


dont cake the object your painting with layers of paint all at once. Pray a tiny bit back and forth, again and again LIGHTLY. just pssst.. psst psst. thats it.. let it dry.. Then again and again.. and let dry again and again. You wont have runs if you take your time.

Oh and Justin doesnt have a "Bronze" wheel. Its the same as all of our SE-Ls... its a gunmetal or more opel type color. Justin just doesnt take care of his rims like we do and his gather dust. :loser:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well i have no idea what color the se-l's are...iv always thought they are a very slight bronze. but the G2 paint is brush on and very odd. it drys hard as a rock, very very hard. but when you are painting it seems like you almost need to polish the caliper first because absolutly any dust or dirt still left on the surface rise to the top so instead of a perfect red i have parts where there is some grey.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The wheels are more gunmetal than anything, there's a slight bronze tint in the right light. Yea, my car was dirty when I took those shots, I took them when I jus completed the brakes. As you can see in the 2nd picture, the wheel spokes clear the caliper by like 5-7mm, I think that's badass, the AD22s were practically made for the SE-R wheels.

I didn't use G2, I think G2 is too expensive. I used Duplicolor's Caliper paint. You can find it at any wal-mart, autozone, or advance-discount auto. Much cheaper at $20/kit. It comes with a can of brake parts cleaner, but take my advice and buy another bottle or 2. You need to really clean the calipers before you paint. The kit had PLENTY of paint. I did all 4 calipers and tq members and there was still half a jar. You need to apply very thin coats and keep the paint mixed. A brush-full should cover at least 2 sq inches per coat. It took about 4-5 coats before I was done. The only way to have a smooth texture is to a) sand the caliper before you paint (lotta work) or b) powdercoat the caliper.

The paint is rock hard, but since I had to store them for so long, I ended up with a few chips. I'll eventually go over the chips with some fresh paint.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

[/IMG]

They are ICW Odessa 15x6 wrapped in Hankook rubber


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Some new toys for my S14:


























BTW, theyre 17x10 +12 rears and 17x9 +15 for the front.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

for show









for driving


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my new rims and tires came in a few days ago....


----------



## Morning Star (Oct 7, 2003)

*My rims*

These were my rims up untill my car got stolen. Now I don't even have the car. There G-Racing 17" chiba rims.


----------

